# Grim Reapers, Death, and the Underworld



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

In my latest book, there are these semi-mythical beings called Sereners who are assigned to particular beings once the moment of death is fast approaching, to sort of ease their passing.

There is an underworld, [literally underground], where the Sereners go to receive their next mission. 

I'm curious about death folklore, so I'm learning about grim reapers and Shinigamis and so forth from different cultures. 

Does anyone have anything to add?


----------



## TheKillerBs (Feb 6, 2017)

The grim reaper and shinigami are both psychopomps. Valkyries are another kind, as is Charon the boatman of Greek mythology.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

I know lots about Valkyries. I find them quite interesting.


----------



## ascanius (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you so much.  While reading these three posts one of my characters plot, that I have been struggling with, popped into completion.  I don't know how to explain it but thank you, thank you!


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, you're welcome! I am often spontaneously helpful like this; I have been all my life.


----------



## Miseo (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, the grim reaper is based on the angel of death, which in the Abrahamic religions is an angel that either kills people or guides their souls to the afterlife to be judged. There's also the destroying angel which appears kills people then goes away. It's possible that the grim reaper is based on this guy too.

Azrael - Wikipedia
Destroying angel (Bible) - Wikipedia


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

^I considered that, too. I want to make the Sereners as unique as I can. Is using natural light as a power source to turn themselves to a particular crystal or gemstone to heal/protect pretty unique? [I was slightly inspired by the Mistborn Trilogy, if that wasn't obvious enough.]


----------



## Miseo (Feb 6, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^I considered that, too. I want to make the Sereners as unique as I can. Is using natural light as a power source to turn themselves to a particular crystal or gemstone to heal/protect pretty unique? [I was slightly inspired by the Mistborn Trilogy, if that wasn't obvious enough.]


Well I never read Mistborn so to me it's unique?


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

In Mistborn, the main character draws on different metals to use magic, which are categorized according to their effects.


----------



## Miseo (Feb 6, 2017)

So... I thought these Sereners operated as grim reapers? Not entirely sure why they would protect life rather than guide it after death.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 6, 2017)

They have somewhat corporeal forms, and at one point the main character [Oeuyia] has to get close to a definitely not-dormant volcano, and uses sunlight-channeled obsidian as a 'shield' against the heat and poisonous gas.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 7, 2017)

Banshees function as heralds of death, and the Morrigan function in a similar fashion to valkyries. The Maori believe that the souls of the dead depart via a specific location (Spirits Bay), and the journey to Mictlan in Aztec lore is pretty exciting (it includes obsidian bladed winds).

Just a couple of random notes that popped in my head when I read the post, hope some of it helps


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 7, 2017)

^Thanks!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 7, 2017)

ChasingSuns said:


> Banshees function as heralds of death, and the Morrigan function in a similar fashion to valkyries. The Maori believe that the souls of the dead depart via a specific location (Spirits Bay), and the journey to Mictlan in Aztec lore is pretty exciting (it includes obsidian bladed winds).
> 
> Just a couple of random notes that popped in my head when I read the post, hope some of it helps



Obsidian bladed winds? O_O 

That's awesome. Why hasn't anyone written any stories about that?


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 7, 2017)

^^The underworld in the Silverwing series is desert-like and ruled by Cama Zotz. 

^That sounds...really scary and awesome all at once! I don't want to know what would happen if you got hit by that wind!


----------



## Ireth (Feb 7, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^^The underworld in the Silverwing series is desert-like and ruled by Cama Zotz.



Aaah, I loved that series! The underworld actually served as partial inspiration for Svartalfheim in one of my WIPs.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 7, 2017)

^It's one of my favourite series, too! I hope Kenneth Oppel writes more of them.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 7, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^It's one of my favourite series, too! I hope Kenneth Oppel writes more of them.



Is that the one about bats? I swear there's a book series called Silverwing about bats. Or maybe just the first one was called that...


----------



## Ireth (Feb 7, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Is that the one about bats? I swear there's a book series called Silverwing about bats. Or maybe just the first one was called that...



Yep! They're collectively known as the Silverwing saga; there's Silverwing, Sunwing, Firewing, and Darkwing (a prequel).


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 8, 2017)

I wonder what the next one might be called? Moonwing?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 8, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> I wonder what the next one might be called? Moonwing?



I kinda doubt there will be a next one, tbh. The trilogy ended pretty tidily with Firewing, and Darkwing is set 65 million years in the past.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 8, 2017)

^True. I like them so much that I want more! The end of Firewing made me cry.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 12, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Obsidian bladed winds? O_O
> 
> That's awesome. Why hasn't anyone written any stories about that?



Right? I would love to do something like that, but not sure where it would fit into my current story, so it'll have to wait for now x/


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 12, 2017)

^Well, Part IV of my current story takes place in the underworld, so...
But if we all use it, then what?  We sue each other for copyright infringement?


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 13, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^Well, Part IV of my current story takes place in the underworld, so...
> But if we all use it, then what?  We sue each other for copyright infringement?



Haha well as long as a story gets written with it then that's all that matters to me


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 15, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> ^Well, Part IV of my current story takes place in the underworld, so...
> But if we all use it, then what?  We sue each other for copyright infringement?



I see the smily, but it really bugs me when aspiring writers talk, even jokingly, about copyright infringement in the context of using the same idea as someone else. Copyright laws don't prevent people from using the same idea. It's all about the execution of the idea.


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 15, 2017)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> I see the smily, but it really bugs me when aspiring writers talk, even jokingly, about copyright infringement in the context of using the same idea as someone else. Copyright laws don't prevent people from using the same idea. It's all about the execution of the idea.



So we can't sue anyone? Very well... I demand satisfaction. Pistols at dawn. My challenge will be delivered to your seconds.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 15, 2017)

^^Sorry. I didn't mean to offend. 

^Or a swordfight. Or a lightsaber duel.


----------



## Ban (Feb 17, 2017)

Haven't seen Baron Samedi mentioned yet, so I will. He is the drunken, debaucherous psychopomp of Haitian Voodoo. It's an interesting take on the concept of death. Usually death is presented in religion as a scary, dour man. Samedi on the other hand is a relaxed and laughing, walking skeleton with a top hat on his head and a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 21, 2017)

Alyssa said:


> I demand satisfaction. Pistols at dawn.



Is that a Taboo quote perhaps? 



Banten said:


> Haven't seen Baron Samedi mentioned yet, so I will. He is the drunken, debaucherous psychopomp of Haitian Voodoo. It's an interesting take on the concept of death. Usually death is presented in religion as a scary, dour man. Samedi on the other hand is a relaxed and laughing, walking skeleton with a top hat on his head and a cigar in his mouth.



Oh I totally didn't even think about Semedi! Yes he's definitely one of the most interesting (at least in my opinion) death-related entities to be found.


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 21, 2017)

ChasingSuns said:


> Is that a Taboo quote perhaps?



Unfortunately not, I should probably get around to watching that. It's just one of the stock phrases once used in the old English duelling convention


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

